# Are there any laws for posting fish/shrimp?



## castle (4 Jun 2020)

Simply, I bought some shrimp online, they've posted them second class a few days ago. I still haven't received the shrimp, and I'm really very unhappy about this. Not unhappy that I don't have them, more at the time they're spending in post. In my eyes, they're in a box with depleting oxygen, fluctuating temperatures and at the mercy of Royal Mail. 

Any ideas of how I could report this seller? I bought them off eBay.


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jun 2020)

I dont know if you can but I would definitely leave them bad feed back that is not acceptable did you pay the postage for them


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2020)

Always ship livestock Next day delivery! worth paying the extra £9 for it! If the shrimp are packaged well they should be fine 2-3 days!

Did they offer your next day delivery? or you chose second class?


----------



## castle (4 Jun 2020)

Shipping was a flat rate, quite high so assumed next day - similar price to other sellers, and never even thought to check. Now I don't doubt the shrimp should be fine but it's a bit off in my view. 
Additionally, live animals should come with a delivery date and timeslot. 

It'll be negative feedback regardlesss, checking RM postage was around £1 less than needed for special delivery. I've bought shrimp before online, and they would only post RM special delivery.


----------



## jaypeecee (4 Jun 2020)

castle said:


> Simply, I bought some shrimp online, they've posted them second class a few days ago.



Has the supplier confirmed that your shrimp have actually been shipped? Do you have something in writing, e.g. an email?

JPC


----------



## dean (11 Jun 2020)

It’s against RM own policy to ship live fish but I think they accept shrimp and I agree they should of been sent next day special delivery 
I hate Ebay for this reason a lot of people choose to look at the cheapest listings which is fine but not when it comes to live animal delivery 
The problem is eBay doesn’t give a blahblahblahblah
and no one dares to take them on with their deep pockets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Cole (11 Jun 2020)

Invertebrates are not covered under The *Animal* Welfare *Act* 2006 s. 1 (1). Fish might be because they have spines.


----------



## castle (11 Jun 2020)

Well, a minor update: I accept blame for not reading the listing, I just assumed incorrectly. Shrimp all arrived absolutely fine, but 4 days after ordering, 3 days after posting. I just find that unacceptable. 

The seller is desperate for positive feedback, where I have given them a neutral. They've offered to refund the postage costs, but that's not really what I'm after.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2020)

castle said:


> Shrimp all arrived absolutely fine


At least thats good news  but they should always send livestock next day delivery


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (11 Jun 2020)

I recently bought 10 blue velvet shrimps from an eBay seller called “niceshrimps”, and they came via RM Special Delivery 1pm, very well packaged and all healthy. And excellent colouration too.


----------



## Tomp91 (11 Jun 2020)

Got some ebay Amano's from a seller called "shrimpsworld" very happy with the delivery. Sold as "medium size" and there bloody massive too, would love to see one of his XL's which he has a separate listing for. They did take 4 days to arrive but it took him 3 days to actually post them so was only a day in transit. They perked up and stated grazing almost immediately. 

I am going to other types from him too.


----------

